# Kings, Rudy Gay agree to 3-year $40 million extension



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Rudy Gay has reached agreement on a three-year, $40 million contract extension with the Sacramento Kings, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> Gay has one year left on his current deal, which will pay him $19.3 million.
> 
> The extension begins with the 2015-16 season, and includes a player option for the the 2017-18 season, sources told Yahoo Sports. The ability to exit the deal early gives Gay a chance to become a free agent in the summer of 2017, when he’ll be 31 and the market will be flush with the proceeds of the new $24 billion television package.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...eement-on-extension-with-kings-063406965.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If he continues to play the way he's been playing this season, he's going to be worth every penny.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't know what it is about the Kings, but ever since Rudy got to Sacramento he's turned into the guy that he was actually projected as over a half-decade ago.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not mad at it. I have high hopes for the Kings man, they're a really fun team


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> I'm not mad at it. I have high hopes for the Kings man, they're a really fun team


It's a shame they have that neverending pick outstanding to Chicago from the J.J. Hickson(!) trade. Really makes it hard for them to construct a workable trade for a star or pseudo-star level guy.


----------

